# Verbindung über verschiedene IPs



## Bluebird (2. Feb 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe jetzt einen dedizierten Server auf dem Gentoo (Linux) läuft. Außerdem habe ich mir mehrere IP Adressen zuteilen lassen und ein Java Programm welches den Inhalt von Webseiten analysiert... Und nun stehe ich vor einem Problem. Ich muss es irgendwie schaffen, dass Programm mehrfach nebeneinander laufen zu lassen, doch jedes gestartete Programm muss eine andere IP-Adresse nutzen um Daten vom Web anzufordern.
Laut einem Techniker gibt es die Möglichkeit, dem Programm eine feste IP vorzuschreiben die für Anfragen ans Web genutzt werden darf. Es darf nicht nur eine IP genutzt werden, es muss bei jedem Programmaufruf eine andere sein. Nur wie genau mache ich das? Kann mir vielleicht Jemand dabei weiterhelfen? Danke!


----------



## Roar (2. Feb 2004)

ja, genau.
und da ich das gerade für ihn mache, habe ich folgendes...
ich hab jetz in der klasse Socket gesucht und was gefunden, zwei sachen:
1. bind(SocketAddress bindpoint)
2. Konstruktor:  	Socket(String host, int port, InetAddress localAddr, int localPort) 
mit InetAddress als param.
welches ist denn jetzt das was man verwenden muss?  ???:L  ???:L


----------



## Thanni (3. Feb 2004)

Beides 


mit socket macht man ne verbindung

und mit bind kannst du den einen endpunkt der kommunikation an einen bestimmten port binden (meistens der server)


gruß thanni


----------



## Roar (3. Feb 2004)

was man mti socket macht ist mri natürlich klar, sonst würd ich hier nicht moderator sein  
es ging mir nur um den parameter InetAddress...
und mit bind(); => binde ich den socket dann an den remote host, oder an meinen client host ?


----------

